# Durban - An Incredibly Diverse City



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Since tthe World Cup in 2010, Durban has been undergoing a lot of transformation and repositioning. 

Here is the first of many Durban 60 second "Sound of the city" films which will be shown on all National Geographic Channels for the next 3 years... great visuals of the diversity of the city.


----------



## bolg (Aug 21, 2012)

I love Durban (well, I could do without the humidity), went there three times when I lived in SA. I could spend months testing the various Indian restaurants. So far my favourite has been Al-Khair down on Bertha Mkhize St. Architecture wise there are alot of nice old colonial style buildings, however alot of central Durban could really do with a revamp. We never really found our way to a nightclub, are there any good bar streets or is it all spread out?


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

How about some photos? Even cross posts from the Durbs thread in the SA section...this thread has quite a title to live up to!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice video, pics would also be nice...


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Cross post from Durban thread...




dysan1 said:


> some great photos of the Durban downtown by this talented photographer...


----------



## mintgum84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Durban looks awesome.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

*The Durban Golden Mile of Beaches*






























































































































































































Durban At Sunrise

*Ushaka Moyo Pier*









*Reflecting pools sunrise*









*Joe Cools*









*Beachfront cleanup*









*Morning prayer*









*Breakfast smoke*









*Rollerblade Stretch*









*Sardine Sunrise waiting for the sardines to offload..*









*Sardines: They pulled the nets in front of the Blue Waters Hotel..*









*Morning fishing*









*Morning surf at Ushaka*









*Sunrise surf*








_All photos supplied by Prakash Bhikha_

*Golden Mile Beach*


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Great Surfing and Boarding Beachfront shots*




RODDAS said:


> Durban: Surf Central
> 
> *Surfing in Durban*
> 
> ...





RODDAS said:


> *Durban Fun On Wheels*
> 
> *Skate Park*
> 
> ...


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Downtown Durban*

*Gugu Dlamini Park* - This is on city walking route 2









































































*Loco Plaza*



















*Francis Farewell Square*
































































*Church Walk*



















*Mynah Bus Rank*



















*Medwood Gardens*


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

bolg said:


> I love Durban (well, I could do without the humidity), went there three times when I lived in SA. I could spend months testing the various Indian restaurants. So far my favourite has been Al-Khair down on Bertha Mkhize St. Architecture wise there are alot of nice old colonial style buildings, however alot of central Durban could really do with a revamp. We never really found our way to a nightclub, are there any good bar streets or is it all spread out?


Hey there, if you take a look at some of the photos i have just posted you will see some big changes to the Durban CBD, not in terms of new buildings, but in terms of maintanence and beautification of the public realm. 

From a party district, there are a few different ones around the city, but the longest in terms of restaurants/bars/cafes/clubs would be Florida Road. Will get some pics to highlight the different districts


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Even though Durban is a balmy subtropical city, it is not more than a 2,5 hour drive to the snow in winter and this picture capetures that perfectly.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

The true diversity of Durban is the people that make up this city




romanSA said:


> Finally had time to upload some pics. Durban is undoubtedly Africa's definitive beach city.
> 
> These pics highlight Durban's biggest asset: its unrivalled diversity. No other city in South Africa, let alone the rest of Africa, even comes close. In fact, few cities globally can compete with Durban's astounding diversity. Black, White, Coloured, South Asian, East Asian, Middle Eastern. Traditional African, Christian, Hindu, Muslim, Jewish, Bhuddists. Durban has it all.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Panorama of Central Durban


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Durban as seen from the wealthy Umhlanga neighbourhood of the city


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Just...WOW!


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice pix and great too see the mix of humanity!!!:applause:


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

The Moyo bar and restaurant on the pier in front of Ushaka marine world. This is the satellite bar, with the main restaurant actually on the beach behind it.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Gallery looking at uMhlanga, a wealthy resort suburb 20km from downtown Durban. This area has also developed into the cities second CBD, but that is up on the ridge a few km's inland from the coastal hotel/apartment belt.


*The Beach*


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Diggerdog said:


> The Moyo bar and restaurant on the pier in front of Ushaka marine world. This is the satellite bar, with the main restaurant actually on the beach behind it.


:nuts: that Moyo setting is fantastic! its a must visit


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

anyone have any questions?


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

good job. keep those lovely pictures coming in


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

By Grant Pitcher


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Ah! Just beautiful...really sunset shiny holiday drinks after surfing beautiful


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Snaking by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Beach Hotel by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Durban, Gardiner Street by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Wings Over West Street by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Park at Gateway by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid photos @musiccity, thanks for the updates. :cheers:


----------

